# Hydraulic EPS at Eurobike (on C59 Disc)



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

After Formula indicating they would not do a hydraulic EPS several months ago....BAM! There it is, draped lovingly on a C59 Disc. Ernesto, why must you test me like this?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here they are


































more here

https://photobucket.com/Eurobike12


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

those levers are ugly!!



sorry... that would be the major factor playing against a C59 disc in my books...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> those levers are ugly!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry... that would be the major factor playing against a C59 disc in my books...


Agrred!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Agree that the levers look weird/unfamiliar from the front. But the important thing is there: The thumb shifter.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

When/If will C59 Disc be available for sale to public?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone know if the rear spacing is 135 or 130? Are all disc braked hubs at 135?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I got a feeling the disc thing is gonna be a flop when it arrives.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> I got a feeling the disc thing is gonna be a flop when it arrives.


When? It's here now.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

aclinjury said:


> I got a feeling the disc thing is gonna be a flop when it arrives.


I got a feeling that a time will come when we will all talk about those years we tried to stop carbon wheels with calliper brakes.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

strathconaman said:


> I got a feeling that a time will come when we will all talk about those years we tried to stop carbon wheels with calliper brakes.


Yep, I'm with ya. I would eventually switch to discs on all my road bikes. I hate the fact that my carbon rims are prone to de-lamination and warping from overheating the sidewall. They just have to fix those FUGLY brifters.


----------

